# Can't find High Temp silicone sealant at local stores



## wldraven1965 (Nov 8, 2010)

Help...

Finally getting pellet stove installed this week. I am having a heck of a time finding the High Temperature Silicone to seal the pipes. I went to Lowes and HD and theirs was good up to something like 275 degrees.  Does anyone have a suggestion......


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 8, 2010)

wldraven1965 said:
			
		

> Help...
> 
> Finally getting pellet stove installed this week. I am having a heck of a time finding the High Temperature Silicone to seal the pipes. I went to Lowes and HD and theirs was good up to something like 275 degrees.  Does anyone have a suggestion......



Look int he seasonal area of Lowes or HD, you are looking in the wrong area. It's not with the other caulking. RTV silicone, clear is 500 degrees and the red is 700. Do not use furnace cement.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 8, 2010)

Go to an auto parts store.. Auto zone...NAPA...They'll have Hi Temp (RTV) silicone...


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 8, 2010)

I heard a rumor that the places that sell and install pellet stoves may have this high temp silicone in stock.


----------



## Kittery (Nov 8, 2010)

I usually get it at my local Ace Hardware store.  As mentioned above, it's not with the other caulking tubes but is in the section where they have things related to wood burning and pellet stoves, like stove pipe and such.
Have Fun!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 8, 2010)

True Value and Aubuchon hardware stores also carry it.  Look in the wood stove/heating sections there as well.


----------



## Pellet-King (Nov 8, 2010)

Rutland makes a high temp clear silicone sealant, sold at HD in there stove dept


----------



## kinglew (Nov 8, 2010)

try here    


http://www.tractorsupply.com/adhesi...igh-heat-silicone-sealant-10-3-fl-oz--3198072


----------



## Corny (Nov 9, 2010)

NAPA automotive carries Permatex Ultra Copper hi temp RTV gasket maker/sealant, good to 700 degF intermittent.


----------



## Corny (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey, I'm now a Burning Chunk.  Pity that we can't make that a Burning Hunk.  :cheese:


----------



## imacman (Nov 9, 2010)

Corny said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm now a Burning Chunk.  Pity that we can't make that a Burning Hunk.  :cheese:


 :lol:


----------



## smilejamaica (Nov 9, 2010)

Corny said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm now a Burning Chunk.  Pity that we can't make that a Burning Hunk.


at least your living up to your name . lol


----------



## Nicholas440 (Nov 9, 2010)

I got my permatex  red silicone at Auto Zone, its good to 700 degrees.   Any auto parts store should have some.


----------



## doorknob (Nov 16, 2010)

Do you use this stuff on the inside of the pipe joints, or on the outside (covered with foil tape), or both?

What kind of foil tape is recommended for covering the pipe joints?

(my stove was installed by a 'professional' installer a couple of years ago - I peeled off some of the tape in order remove some of the pipes to get access for a thorough cleaning, and I'd like to put it back in order)


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 16, 2010)

doorknob said:
			
		

> Do you use this stuff on the inside of the pipe joints, or on the outside (covered with foil tape), or both?
> 
> What kind of foil tape is recommended for covering the pipe joints?
> 
> (my stove was installed by a 'professional' installer a couple of years ago - I peeled off some of the tape in order remove some of the pipes to get access for a thorough cleaning, and I'd like to put it back in order)



Try Amazon search for 3M aluminum high temperature tape, goop should be used according to the instructions provide by the pipe manufacturer.

You can get things gooped to the point that sections get destroyed taking the pipe apart.  This can be avoided by getting sealant that remains flexible and can withstand the required temperatures and separating the joints using a bit of heat. 

Your tape needs to be rated for the application it is put to.

You should be able to find all of these in the stove sections of most hardware stores as well as online.


----------



## Corny (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi temp sealant should be applied in a thin bead around one of the mating parts, in a band approx 1/2" from the end.  When mated, check for any excess sealant constricting the pipe. Run a brush through it if necessary.  See "http://forum.iburncorn.com/wiki/index.php/Image:VentPipeConstriction.jpg" for an illustration of excess sealant when installing one of my pipes.  Fortunately, I caught it before it hardened. The full story and other tips on venting are available at http://forum.iburncorn.com/wiki/index.php/BixbyFAQ#Venting .

Note that the WIKI and story pertain to the Bixby stove. It's a great stove but it depends upon the vent being perfectly sealed, otherwise the stove will run badly. This is because it is built for a 3" exhaust concentric within a 5" air intake. Any leakage in the inner pipe will cause exhaust to shunt into the air intake.  I tell you this because the Bixby stove owners have all become experts at sealing pipes.  Either that or we have become experts at reconfiguring pipes to provide separate combustion air.

Tape generally does not provide a perfect seal.


----------



## weezy (Nov 21, 2010)

Last year I had to reseal my pipes after a thorough cleaning.  When I asked my dealer what kind of tape to use they weren't all that helpful--just said to get metal tape at Home Depot/Lowes.  Apparently, I bought the wrong kind---the odor was horrific for the first week I had the stove on.  I need to reseal again this year and I am looking for appropriate tape for the job.  Can anyone recommend a tape that is low VOC that would work for this?  Smokey--is that 3M aluminum high temperature tape you mention low voc (low odor)?   Thanks much!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 21, 2010)

weezy said:
			
		

> Last year I had to reseal my pipes after a thorough cleaning.  When I asked my dealer what kind of tape to use they weren't all that helpful--just said to get metal tape at Home Depot/Lowes.  Apparently, I bought the wrong kind---the odor was horrific for the first week I had the stove on.  I need to reseal again this year and I am looking for appropriate tape for the job.  Can anyone recommend a tape that is low VOC that would work for this?  Smokey--is that 3M aluminum high temperature tape you mention low voc (low odor)?   Thanks much!



As for weather or not it is low voc I can't say, call them and ask.  The tape is specifically for flue joints unlike some stuff for air ducting.

The primary thing is that it has the required temperature rating.


----------



## Turbo-Quad (Nov 21, 2010)

I would only use Rutland silicone.  I used the 1400 degree stuff that Menards keeps with the caulking stuff.  It cured like cement and now I can't get my pipe apart.  I can't even get the appliance adapter off the back and it didn't seal.  I bought some Rutland and applied it at the edge but it didn't stop the smoke.  It definatley needs to be inside the pipe.  So, I'm probably going to have to start cutting brand new Selkirk pipe.  If there isn't a big red sticky at the top of the forum (I never looked)  there should be and it should flash and make noise.  :lol:

Oh yeh, Menards keeps the Rutland with the Grill stuff.  It says right on the back for pellet stoves.  Go figure!


----------



## Corny (Nov 21, 2010)

Grasping at straws, how about a pair of strap wrenches or chain-type vice grips?

How about vibration from an air hammer?
http://forum.iburncorn.com/viewtopic.php?t=12236


----------

